# Florida Angler Eats Potential New State Record Sheeshead



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

You guys gotta see the size of this sheepshead. 

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11246/big-fish-photo-of-the-week-12209/

I can't believe he made a mistake and ate it. 

I guess I can't blame him. I love eat sheepies too. LOL


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I honestly think it happens alot maybe not with sheepshead, but maybe with other fish species.

But o a Side note how did you get the nick name Mookie???
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

TK--It's a long story but, I was born in New York City and grew up in suburban New Jersey, Maywood in Bergen County.

My dad is a lifelong Dodgers fan and adopted the Mets when they came into the league. Therefore I grew up a Mets fan too. I was born in 1962 and went to many games as a kid, including quite a few during the 69 Miracle Mets year. 

My last name is Wilson and during the 86 World Series I was working at a newspaper as a college intern photographer. After game six with the infamous Mookie Wilson/Bill Buckner episode, I walked into the newsroom with my Mets cap on. At the time we had an old grizzled sports editor who was a Red Sox fan. He basically went ape shiat on me and started screaming and yelling about how that damn Mookie Wilson crap play was gonna cost the Sox the series, etc.

He looked at me and called me a punk azz intern and said your damn last name is Wilson too, ain't it kid? He then took my cap and threw it across the newsroom. LOL All the rest of the photogs and reporters about lost it in laughter.

After that, they all started calling me Mookie and it stuck. I've had that nickname ever since and the entire photojournalism business here in the states knows me as Mookie. I even almost changed my byline to Mookie Wilson at one point to save all the confusion. LOL


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I know who that guy is. I'd almost log into that other board again just to rag on him for not getting it certified.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

heres another pic of it


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats a good way to get a Nick name.
Thats also one Big Darn Sheepshead, I would have been taking that thing everywhere to show off, and someone would have said something.Or i hope someone would have said something. Heck I weigh and Measure every large fish i catch now for paper, dont how many citations I ate growing up
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!! Nice fish.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw that on the other forum, thing is BEAST!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

TimKan7719 said:


> Thats a good way to get a Nick name.
> Thats also one Big Darn Sheepshead, I would have been taking that thing everywhere to show off, and someone would have said something.Or i hope someone would have said something. Heck I weigh and Measure every large fish i catch now for paper, dont how many citations I ate growing up
> Tight Lines,
> Tim



Man i know what your saying.... So many times fishing in va ive caught gray trout in the 30+ inch club and was too drunk to take em and get weighed... Since i lived accross the street from the jetty i usually walked..

Even landed a few flounder in my jon boat at the hrbt in Va over 30 inches.. all would no doubtably have been paper fish.. oh well./..


----------

